# Lt. Col. Ralph Peters gets suspended from Fox



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lt. Col. Ralph Peters gets suspended from Fox for calling Obama what every other man on the planet is thinking of him---"A Pussie".
That is an outrage! A brilliant analysis and Veteran.
Fox News is a Pussie for not backing him.
Also suspended Stacy Dash for rebutting "I can give a shit" to an Obama statement
So freedom of speech his truly
Y going out the window.
Hey theirs room on the network Michael Savage is on. Get a talk Show Sir and tee it up with the truth.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lies, nothing but lies from this muslim brotherhood bastard. Sorry folks, I'm not holding my tongue and being shackled by political correctness. F Obama and all liberals. Time for ALL of us, all of you, to get right in the face of all liberal assholes. This is a fight for our country.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Eff political correctness...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sad but not surprising. Big business owns the media and they want this next batch of Muslim immigrants in here as their new wave of consumers to buy the cheap Chinese junk even if it kills us.


----------

